# Fischlandung auf Seebrücken



## sunny (17. Januar 2005)

Ich muss da mal ne blöde Frage stellen.

Wie landet ihr die Fischlis auf so'ner Seebrücke? Gibt es da nen extra langen Kescher?

Kleinere Exemplare kann man ja noch über die Rute bewältigen, aber die größeren? Klärt mich auf. #c 

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

Bulli und ich haben uns ein Gaff gebaut. Er hatte eine 8 m Stippe die auf 5 m gekürzt wurde. Als Haken haben wir einen Fleischerhaken genommen. Wir haben das Gaff zwar noch nicht benutzt, aber wir sind überzeugt, dass das gut funzt! Man braucht schon wenig Vertrauen zur Ausrüstung, wenn man einen 60iger 4 m hoch ziehen muss!!!! Das war auch der Grund, warum Bulli sagte: "Ich hab da so ne Stippe........" :q


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

Kescher an den 3 Ecken festknoten und an einem Seil runter lassen.

Ich habe auch schon mal gesehen, dass Kiddies sich aus einer alten Fahhradfelge einen "Vertikalkescher" gebastelt haben -> fand ich auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

hallo sunny,

es gibt seit diesem jahr einen speziellen brückenkescher von der firma exori.er hat einen durchmesser von 80cm und der neigungswinkel des keschers kann je nach wunsch verstellt werden.er wird an einer schnur heruntergelassen und ist stark und tief genug,um auch große fische sicher zu landen.er ist für ca. 25 euro im handel zu beziehen.
ich kann ihn wärmstens empfehlen,da ich ihn schon erfolgreich bei uns im hafen an den hohen spundwänden benutzt habe.

gruß hecht911


----------



## Micky (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

MOIN MOIN !

Wer einen einigermaßen langer Kescher hat und sich nicht zu Schade ist sich "schmutzig" zu machen, der kann (so wie ich/wir es handhabe/n - wir angeln meist zu zweit oder dritt) flach auf den Bauch legen und "nen langen Arm" unter dem Geländer machen. Das erfordert beim hochziehen zwar etwas Geschick und ein umgreifen ist nötig, aber hat bisher immer (!) gut gefunzt.

Wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, sollte man sich auf sein Gerät verlassen können und den Weg von der Oberfläche bis zum Kescher überbrücken (Kescher muss dann natürlich über dem Geländer gehalten werden) . Die Gefahr den Fisch dann trotzdem zu verlieren (z.B. schlecht gehakt) ist natürlich groß...

Ansonsten: Anglerkollegen um Hilfe bitten. Ich denke mal, da wird keiner NEIN sagen!!! #6 

Die Sache mit dem "am Band herunterlassen" gestaltet sich da meiner Ansicht etwas schwierig, gerade wenn man alleine untergwegs ist. Im hellen geht das vielleicht noch, aber lasst es erstmal dunkel werden. Das Chaos mit den Schnüren ist doch da schon vorprogrammiert! Zu zweit ist das natürlich wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Ansgar (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

MOin,

hier gibt es das gleiche Problem - wie kriege ich einen 20Pfund Fisch auf die 10m hohen Klippen? Holt man sich ein cliff-Gaff, das wird in die Schnur eingehaengt und gleitet daran herunter. Die drei nach innen gerichteteten Gaff-Haken greifen dann den Fisch am Kopf (varausgesetzt das ist, wo er gehakt ist) und man kann ihn an dem Tau des Cliff Gaffs hochziehen...

Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Bezugsquelle weiss ich nicht, aber es gibt sicher einen US Versender, der das anbietet. Im Laden kosten die Dinger so zwischen 60 und 100 AUS $...

All the best
Ansgar

PS: hier mal ein paar Fotos wie das aussehen kann... (Beachte das Cliff Gaff auf dem Photo mit dem Fisch!) Source:'Stax', fishing forum


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> MOin,
> 
> hier gibe es das gleiche Problem - wie kriege ich einen 20Pfund Kingfish auf die 10m hohen Klippen? Holt man sich ein cliff-Gaff, das wird in die Schnur eingehaengt und gleitet daran herunter. Die drei nach innen gerichteteten Gaff-Haken greifen dann den Fisch am Kopf (varausgesetzt das ist, wo er gehackt ist) und man kann ihn an dem Tau des Cliff Gaffs hochziehen...
> 
> ...



Du hast Probleme  |evil:  #d   :m


----------



## Ansgar (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast Probleme  |evil:  #d   :m




Nee, ich nicht, aber sunny - und da habe ich drauf geantwortet... )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## haukep (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

Netter Fisch von der Klippe  Also ich hatte kürzlich einen Dorsch von 73 Cm von einer Seebrücke und den habe ich mich auch nicht getraut so hochzuheben. Zum Glück hatte ein Mitangler ein Gaff mit, sonst wäre ich bestimmt die 300 Meter bis zum Strand gelaufen und hätte den Fisch da an Land gebracht. Ich muss mir jetzt auch mal ein Stippengaff bauen, ist wohl die billigste Lösung des Problems. Bei den Keschern fällt mir nur ein - nehmt doch einfach eine Senke


----------



## Micky (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*



			
				haukep schrieb:
			
		

> sonst wäre ich bestimmt die 300 Meter bis zum Strand gelaufen und hätte den Fisch da an Land gebracht.


 
bei der Fischgröße wahrscheinlich die Beste Lösung (ohne Gaff und Kescher).#6


----------



## haukep (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

Ich denke die einzige, denn hochheben, kannst Du bei locker 7 Pfund voll knicken...


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

Moin Jungs :m ,

wie Hechtangler schon berichtete, gibt es bei Exori einen "Spuntwandkescher im Programm. Dank Sylverpasi, der mir das Bild passend gemacht hat, stell ich euch das Teil mal rein...

Super Teil, oder?!!


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

Cooles Teil - kann man auch als Senke verwenden


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

Year Marcy.... Jetzt weiß ich auch warum Du das verkleinert haben wolltest


----------



## Kurzer (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

moin,
stellt sich nur noch die Frage was das Teil denn kostet?

Gruß


----------



## hechtangler2911 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

hallo,

ich habe dafür 25 euro gezahlt,und bin follstens damit zufrieden,auch im dunkeln gibt es damit kaum probleme,habe ja eine starke kopflampe auf.
kann den kescher jedem nur empfehlen,mann kann auch große fische damit landen,jedoch ist es zu empfehlen die beiliegende schnur gegen eine stäkere zu tauschen.
gruß hecht911


----------



## Baenz (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

Mal was grundsätzliches zu diesem Thema.

Das Angeln ab Brücken und Clippen ist zwar bequem. Aber macht ihr eurem gefangenen Fisch wirklich einen Gefallen? Wie geht ihr vor, bei einem untermässigen Hechtchen, Zanderchen etc? Gafft ihr die auch.? :r

Ich denke, dass genau aus diesem Grund das angeln ab Bootslandestegen, Brücken und dergleichen verboten ist. Wir als Advokaten der Fische sollten doch auch ein wenig daran denken, dass wir mit unseren erbeuteten "Lebewesen auch entsprechend umgehen sollten.
Was haltet ihr so davon?
Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Baenz


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

Wer hat denn hier was von "Gaffen" erzählt |kopfkrat ?!! Die Fische werden mit einen extra für diese Angelart entwickelten Kescher gelandet... Hab auf der ersten Seite ein Bild reingestellt!

Guckst du hier #4 :


----------



## Baenz (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

Jep Marcel1409 das habe ich auch so verstanden. Gegen Kescher sag ich ja auch nix. Aber es war in irgendeiner obigen Antwort von einem Gaff die Rede. Hat mir nur so einen Stich versetzt.
Alles klar.
Bei uns in der Schweiz ist es aber tatsächlich verboten ab Brücken zu angeln. Hat den Vorteil, dass wir uns nicht den Kopf darüber zerbrechen müssen, wie wir unsere Dicken dann landen. 
Petri Heil an alle =I


----------



## Sylverpasi (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*



			
				Baenz schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was grundsätzliches zu diesem Thema.
> 
> Das Angeln ab Brücken und Clippen ist zwar bequem. Aber macht ihr eurem gefangenen Fisch wirklich einen Gefallen? Wie geht ihr vor, bei einem untermässigen Hechtchen, Zanderchen etc? Gafft ihr die auch.? :r
> 
> ...



Das Gaffen war auch nur auf große Dorsche bezogen, die oft Mal von einer Seebrücke (Ostesee) gefangen werden. Selbstverständlich werden keine Hechte oder Zander gegafft!!!! Da wäre dann doch der Tipp von Marcel zu bevorzugen!  #h  :m


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Jungs :m ,
> 
> wie Hechtangler schon berichtete, gibt es bei Exori einen "Spuntwandkescher im Programm. Dank Sylverpasi, der mir das Bild passend gemacht hat, stell ich



ich "zweckentfremde" für solche Aktionen meine Senke - mit ner langen Schnur dran .... geht auch aber der Kescher ist bestimmt besser ... #6


----------



## bolli (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*



> ich "zeweckentfemde" für solche Aktionen meine Senke - mit ner langen Schnur dran .... geht auch aber der Kescher ist bestimmt besser


 Wenn Du Deinen "Ü80" dranhaben solltest, hast Du hoffentlich etwas besseres als Deine Senke, weil
- Bruchgefahr bei hoher Last (zumindest bei Billigsenken)
- Fisch bleibt oft am Rand liegen. Dazu ein straffes Netz. Wenn er nochmal 
richtig zappelt, ist er schnell wieder draußen (und meist für immmer weg)
- Befestigung in der Mitte stört beim Drüberführen des Fisches.

Ich kann auch den von Hechtangler genannten Kescher empfehlen, der funzt! #6


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

hast schon recht ....
hab es ein paar mal gemacht mit Ü60'ern 
ging ganz gut, aber in der Tat nicht die beste Lösung ...
seitdem ich fast nur noch mitn Boot unterwegs bin, hab ich mir um ne Verbesserung keine Gedanken mehr gemacht  
für nen Ü80 hechte ich auch rein .... *hahaha*


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fischlandung auf Seebrücken*

In England benutzen wir hier auch so einen Landekescher. Kostet hier unter 10 Pfund(15 Euro). Der Kescher muss allerdings bisschen modifiziert werden.

Am besten an den drei Schnurenden etwas Wickelblei wickeln und untem am Netz, dann koennt ihr die erbeuteten Fische direkt ueber das netz fuehren ohne das es wegtreibt und den Fisch hochholen. funktioniert super!

Angelverbot von Bruecken! |uhoh: Ihr habt Probleme in der Schweiz! |uhoh:  |uhoh:

Selbstverstaendlich werde nur Fische gegafft, die auch in der Kueche landen. Kleine Fische werden schonend zurueckgesetzt.

Fische schonen faengt nicht erst mit der Landung an, verwendet einfach groessere Haken und die Luetten werden weniger bzw. fast nur vorne gehakt!

Und dann stellt sich nicht mehr die frage, ob ich Luette gaffen bzw. keschern muss |uhoh:


----------

